# Curry Turns it Around



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

A little over a month ago, he was doing all the wrong things. He was a slouchy hip-hopper tipping the scales at 320 pounds and headed in the opposite direction of the 285-pound target weight the Bulls had set. *He got ripped in the media for being on track to come to camp overweight and out of shape for the fourth straight year since the Bulls drafted him out of Thornwood High School.*

But new agents Darren White and Lamont Carter compelled him to submit to a massive makeover. No more cornrows, baggy clothes and immaturity.

*White and Carter met with Bulls operations chief John Paxson*, who was getting phone calls from teams hoping the Bulls were ready to unload Curry, and vowed that in 60 days, they would change Curry into a new man and a sleek player.

Well, on Tuesday, Curry made his periodic pilgrimage to the Bulls to get weighed, and the scales provided some good news for E-City lovers. He weighed in at 285 pounds, and training camp is still more than a month away.

*"I first started this program out of anger to shut up my critics. But I started feeling so good that I got hooked on the program for the good it's doing for me.''*

http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-banx05.html

Isn't it amazing what can be accomplished when someone finds his motivation? Now he knows what he's capable of accomplishing when he sets his mind to it. The question now becomes, will he continue to do the right things once he signs his new contract?

But in any event, you've got to give credit where credit is due. Whatever the source of his newfound motivation, he did it. He reached the goal Bulls management set for him with a month to spare. This is possibly the best Bulls news of the summer, trumping the Nocioni signing, the improvement in Chandler's back, and the rookie team's performance in Salt Lake City back in July.

Do I detect signs of positive momentum starting to take hold of this organization? Are we about to enter training camp on a roll without conflict, injuries or major lineup holes that need to be filled? As someone in the movies once said, "I love it when a plan comes together!"


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I like what I hear, but maintence is the key.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Good, sounds like pax should dead all the trade proposals now..that's some pretty exciting news...

NO way jerry's gettin him now

Thing is, IS he just doing it cuz it contract season? or does he actually wanna become great in this game?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This could easily be useless p.r. Curry still could be an overweight slob come October 31st. And unless it translates directly to wins then I don't really care. Congratulations Eddy now learn how to pass out of a double team too. I'm tired of being Mr. Nice Guy and understanding with these losers. 

P.S. The Cubs have gotten to me this year cause they couldn't be bigger losers of course they could also win the Wild Card...(THEY WONT)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*good news*

I like the sound of this.

Let's hope the motivation is coming partly from an internal motivation to win.... not just taking an agents advice as to how to score a huge payday.

And.... if he does play hard and well this season.... let's hope Uncle Jerry (who should sell the team.... we deserve better) coughs up the cash.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Nice!



> Originally posted by <b>Curry</b>!
> 
> 
> *"I first started this program out of anger to shut up my critics. But I started feeling so good that I got hooked on the program for the good it's doing for me.''*
> ...


Hopefully, he also enjoys playing better so much that he keeps putting the work in and eating right.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

I like the fact that Eddy finally got angry about something. Let's hope he can stay motivated after he gets his big contract and let's hope he can actually get angry and motivated each time he steps on the court. I think that was a bigger problem than his weight.



> ''I can eat all the meats and vegetables I want,'' Curry said. ''But no bread, no rice or potatoes, no fruits and no sweet drinks.


Wow, Eddy can eat all the meat he wants and he's still losing weight?? He might want to patent that program and call it the, ummm... Atkins diet?? :|


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Thing is, IS he just doing it cuz it contract season? or does he actually wanna become great in this game?


the million dollar question


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I like what I hear, but maintence is the key.


Right. Even though I don't expect this to happen, if you can go from 320 to 285 in a month, you can also go from 285 to 320 the next month.

I'm really happy about this, though. Eddy has been my favorite Bull since we drafted him because he's so damn talented. I hope he can keep it together.

And Eddy, please learn at least one more post move as well this summer!


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

yea i think in the bulls.com interview he said that he used to use training camp to get in shape but now since he is in shape he can add to his game. so that new post move is coming shortly.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like that he fired Goodwin aka Crawfords agent. Negotiating a contract should go more smoothly this time around. Goodwin was only negotiating with the Knicks not the Bulls so no wonder Crawford didn't get resigned.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Right. Even though I don't expect this to happen, if you can go from 320 to 285 in a month, you can also go from 285 to 320 the next month.


Yes. And remember when Eddy was drafted and first started working out with Grover? We heard all of the same things as he plummeted to <300: "I'm eating skinless chicken and bunless sandwiches," "I'm off bread," "I feel sleek and vigorous," etc. 

Don't get me wrong: a fit Eddy Curry beats a fat Eddy Curry eight days a week. But forgive me if I don't consider this latest pronouncement from Camp Curry to mean Eddy's permanently reformed. Contract year or no contract year, for the rest of this guy's Bulls career we're always going to be sweating his weight during offseasons, and it's going to get worse as he gets older*.

* For further reading, consult Lakers v. O'Neal.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Are we sure he is not lying? I mean..who knows its real weight? And anyway I don't think that the perfect shape is enough to have a much better Curry...he needs a new attitude, he needs to be more aggressive..to hit someone face...c-mon Eddy let's fight


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> [Eddy] was a slouchy hip-hopper




A little-known angle to all this: Eddy's musical tastes were as much to blame for his portly state as his dietary ones.

No more high-cal crunk and fat-filled gangsta rap -- Eddy's new sonic regimen includes lots of Slim Whitman, Andy Williams, Perry Como, and Pat Boone. When he's feeling especially frisky and wants to let his hair down (figuratively speaking, of course), Ed spins some Anne Murray or Kenny Rogers or even the soundtracks to "A Summer Place" and "Beach Blanket Bingo"!

If this fine young man keeps this up, maybe takes a few sailing lessons and a wine-tasting course, I would be proud to let him date my daughter.

Way to go, Eddy!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I believe it to be true that Eddy has lost the weight. I know someone who saw him a couple days ago and he said Eddy looked very thin. 

I can only hope that this is only the beginning of Eddy taking his conditioning, diet and strength more seriously.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Part of me is stoked. I think he's very likely legitimately lost alot of weight -- I think lying about it at this point would cause more damage than good and his advisors know this. This is what we wanted, he should be in good condition and from the sounds of it will have some time to work on his game a bit rather than playing catch-up fitness-wise. This allays alot of fears (enough so that I actually drafted the klutz in a fantasy league after I heard the news, lol).

However, my spider-sense is tingling. The fact that this seems to be a push by his new agents to start the contract compaign has me a little concerned -- is this really a change in his attitude, or is this just a result of people advising him on how to get a bigger payday? Has he turned a new leaf, or is this just going to be a contract season?

I think that things look much better in the short-term, but in the long term it's still a dillemma.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I like that he fired Goodwin aka Crawfords agent. Negotiating a contract should go more smoothly this time around. Goodwin was only negotiating with the Knicks not the Bulls so no wonder Crawford didn't get resigned.


Goodwin was never Currys agent .The agent that both he and Jamal had was Arn Tellem .

This article is nothing special its what to be expected in a contract year .I think we all need to keeep a open mind in that hes getting in shape but it doesnt neccessarily mean hes doing it because he wants to remain a bull or even gives a crap what Pax and skiles have to say. He could be doing all this with the thought of rfa next summer and ufa the year after .


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I'll hold off on the felatio, but it's a step in the right direction, that's for sure.

It also means Eddy kicked all of our asses in the Eddy Curry weight loss challenge


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

You know what? Its not important where he got his motivation. The fact is he achieved his goal *one month ahead of schedule.* You don't think Paxson and Skiles won't seek feedback from Grover? You don't think Pax will get an opinion from his buddy MJ who's been working out at Hoops as well? You can count on the Bulls seeking input from every source they can. They'll find out if Eddy attacked his workouts or if Grover had to drag him into the gym kicking and screaming. They'll find out from Jordan if the kid was serious during pickup games. You can count of Paxson getting a fairly good handle on just how serious and committed Eddy has become.

Paxson has put alot of faith in Curry. Paxson has said no to alot of trade proposals in the hope that one day the kid might get it. Well, maybe Paxson's faith was justified. Eddy will be evaluated in every way possible from this moment on. You don't committ $90 million without performing your due dilligence.

So lets be cautiously optimistic that Eddy's finally gotten it. Because right now its a no lose situation for the Bulls. If he has an outstanding season the Bulls as a team will prosper in the standings. If he just has a "very good" season but management still has doubts, his market value will be so high he may bring real value at the trade deadline. And if he starts to slip back into his old ways, his trade value won't be any less than it is now.

So lets enjoy the news and give the kid the benefit of the doubt for the time being.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Is it me or does this sound like a puff piece his new management team threw out to reshape his image, just like they said they would? Whether it is true or not, it has been reported and, on here at least, it seems to be producing the desired effect.

I am always leery of a drastic behavioural change in a person. Without a life altering event, I see little reason for people to somehow achieve the sort of clarity they often say they got, without understanding how they got it.

Those that have read my post over the years know that I tend to take the pessimists view on these sorts of things. Maybe I am wrong, but there is a reason you see people do things just in contract years, and then revert back to who they were immediately after achieving their short-term goal. Good luck to Curry and good luck to the Bulls.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: good news*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> I like the sound of this.
> 
> Let's hope the motivation is coming partly from an internal motivation to win.... not just taking an agents advice as to how to score a huge payday.
> ...


I could not have said it better myself


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Is it me or does this sound like a puff piece his new management team threw out to reshape his image, just like they said they would?


Unless Banks is a complete and utter idiot and he is taking Curry's agents word for it, Curry weighted in AT BERTO at 285.

I don't even care about the NEW attitude and the NEW haircut. At least he made his weight.

After these long 6 years, Bulls fans need to claim each small victory.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Is it me or does this sound like a puff piece his new management team threw out to reshape his image, just like they said they would? Whether it is true or not, it has been reported and, on here at least, it seems to be producing the desired effect.
> 
> I am always leery of a drastic behavioural change in a person. Without a life altering event, I see little reason for people to somehow achieve the sort of clarity they often say they got, without understanding how they got it.
> ...


I understand your point of view. But since you brought up the subject of "life altering events" lets consider the possibility that losing his best friend as a teammate may have been a real jolt to him personally. A long, long, long time ago I played professionally. When I was almost the same age Eddy is now, I developed a very close friendship with a teammate from Spokane Washington. I mean we did everything together during the season...we pretty much depended on each other for everything. Then one day...bam...he was gone. I was stunned, dissappointed, and even scared that I might be next. That was the first time I truly realized that I wasn't playing just "for the love of the game." The business aspect of pro sports hit me right between the eyes.

So, the long and short of it is this: the day Crawford became a NY Knick may have been the day Eddy stopped dreaming and sleepwalking through his pro career. I don't think Eddy wants to leave his family and friends. JC proved to him it can happen to anybody. Now Eddy knows better.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand your point of view. But since you brought up the subject of "life altering events" lets consider the possibility that losing his best friend as a teammate may have been a real jolt to him personally. A long, long, long time ago I played professionally. When I was almost the same age Eddy is now, I developed a very close friendship with a teammate from Spokane Washington. I mean we did everything together during the season...we pretty much depended on each other for everything. Then one day...bam...he was gone. I was stunned, dissappointed, and even scared that I might be next. That was the first time I truly realized that I wasn't playing just "for the love of the game." The business aspect of pro sports hit me right between the eyes.
> ...


What pro team did you play for?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> What pro team did you play for?


MYOB... :grinning:


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Well, I'll hold off on the felatio, but it's a step in the right direction, that's for sure.
> 
> It also means Eddy kicked all of our asses in the Eddy Curry weight loss challenge


Maybe Pax's 670 interview did some good? 

My question is is it healthy to lose weight so quickly?


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Is it me or does this sound like a puff piece his new management team threw out to reshape his image, just like they said they would? Whether it is true or not, it has been reported and, on here at least, it seems to be producing the desired effect.
> 
> I am always leery of a drastic behavioural change in a person. Without a life altering event, I see little reason for people to somehow achieve the sort of clarity they often say they got, without understanding how they got it.
> ...


At the very least, Curry maybe learning more about himself and his body. So I think it's good.


----------



## Hammertoes (Jun 25, 2002)

A month ago, many people were down on Curry for the alleged weight problems. The general consensus was disbelief that, in a contract year, he wasn't showing the dedication and drive to work hard in the hopes of getting a good contract. :yes: 

Now, he works hard to get his weight down and is *seemingly* dedicated and driven. And because of this, people are suspicious of him that he's only doing it because he's in a contract year. :uhoh: 


I'm just saying.......:angel:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LewAlcindor</b>!
> A month ago, many people were down on Curry for the alleged weight problems. The general consensus was disbelief that, in a contract year, he wasn't showing the dedication and drive to work hard in the hopes of getting a good contract. :yes:
> 
> Now, he works hard to get his weight down and is *seemingly* dedicated and driven. And because of this, people are suspicious of him that he's only doing it because he's in a contract year. :uhoh:
> ...


Curry truly cant win, simply because hes done good things in the past where he reverted back to his old ways. 

The only thing that will silence the critics is a couple years of staying in shape, keeping the weight off, and working hard. Thats the *only* thing that would silence them, maintenance .


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> The only thing that will silence the critics is


Curry putting up 20 pts & 10 rebs this year and winning MOST IMPROVED PLAYER


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry putting up 20 pts & 10 rebs this year and winning MOST IMPROVED PLAYER


Those numbers are a little difficult to obtain. Would you take something like 19 and 7 or 8? I think Curry will put up those numbers easily next season along with 2 or so blocks.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> 
> 
> Those numbers are a little difficult to obtain.


They shouldn't be....obviously something like 19 and 8, or 18 and 7 would be easier to accomplish...

I was just saying, in order for him to silence the critics, thats what he'd HAVE to do...


----------



## Raekwon da Chef (Sep 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> A little over a month ago, he was doing all the wrong things. He was a slouchy hip-hopper tipping the scales at 320 pounds and headed in the opposite direction of the 285-pound target weight the Bulls had set. *He got ripped in the media for being on track to come to camp overweight and out of shape for the fourth straight year since the Bulls drafted him out of Thornwood High School.*
> 
> But new agents Darren White and Lamont Carter compelled him to submit to a massive makeover. No more cornrows, baggy clothes and immaturity.
> ...


That was George Peppard, a.k.a. "General Hannibal" from the A-Team.


----------

